# Papua-Neuguinea: Militär hält Dialerpaten für Terroristen



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2008)

Da hat der U*G* das nächste Mal aber was zu erzählen bei der nächsten Eurowebtainment... (wenn er denn dabei war...)
Das stellt jeden Sprung vom Hotelfenster auf Malle in den Pool lässig in den Schatten 

http://www.cairnspost.com.au/article/2007/11/29/4682_news.html


> A GROUP of millionaire businessmen have fled to Cairns on an emergency private jet flight from Papua New Guinea after police and military accused them of being terrorists who planned to assassinate visiting UK royal Prince Richard.
> 
> In an exclusive interview with The Cairns Post just hours after landing yesterday, *pilot Jorn H**said the group was stopped at gunpoint at a road block in northern PNG and held under machine-gun guard for more than 24 hours.
> 
> ...


"IT entrepreneurs" - so kann man das auch ausdrücken. Nicholas Peerenboom sprach vom "Paten des Dialer-Betrugs" und traf es damit IMHO besser 
"smiling flyer" - so viel auch zum Thema:


> Am Nachmittag erhielten sie Freiheitsstrafen auf Bewährung und Geldbußen von insgesamt 2,1 Millionen Euro. Zu wenig? Für die
> Staatsanwaltschaft nicht. „Solche Betrüger muss man da packen, wo es ihnen richtig weh tut. Beim Geld“, sagt der zuständige Dezernatsleiter Rüdiger Spendler gegenüber Dialerschutz.de. Und rechnet vor: Allein für die Platzierung ihrer Werbebanner bei großen
> Onlineportalen wie Freenet oder AOL hätten die beiden Täter bis zu 1,5 Millionen Euro bezahlt. Hinzu kamen die Kosten für die technische Infrastruktur in Deutschland und den Niederlanden, das Porto für die rund 360.000 Schreiben, die Löhne für das Call-Center, das
> die Adressen der Opfer herausfinden musste. Und dazu die Geldstrafe von 2,1 Millionen Euro. „Selbst wenn die Angeklagten 3,2 Millionen Euro erbeutet hätten, wäre das für sie ein enormes Verlustgeschäft gewesen“, sagt Spendler


Nach einem groß angelegten Betrug im Privatflieger um die Welt zu jetten ist also nach Auffassung der Hamburger ungeheuer abschreckend für Betrüger: 





> „Die Wirkung dieses Urteils auf andere Betrüger wird verheerend sein“


 Ja. Da stimme ich zu :wall:
http://www.sascha-borowski.de/wp-content/uploads/2007/10/dialerschutz-hintergrund.pdf

PS: Die Ironie ist meines Erachtens erlaubt - es ging ja alles gut aus...
PPS: Diese Ironie auch.


----------



## Aka-Aka (15 Januar 2008)

*AW: Papua-Neuguinea: Militär hält Dialerpaten für Terroristen*



> This trip is about men, who has build their professional lives taken risk and _*are seeing the risk on this trip as a natural way of having fun*_. People have asked us why we are doing the “SmilingFlyer” - the simple answer is: “Because it can be done”.


Na wenigstens hat UG bei diesem Abenteuer noch keinen tot gefahren, wie einer seiner Geisteszustandsteilenden bei der Gumball.


----------



## A John (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Papua-Neuguinea: Militär hält Dialerpaten für Terroristen*



> the group was stopped at gunpoint at a road block in northern PNG and held under machine-gun guard for more than 24 hours.


Das hätte denen in Rostock-Laage auch passieren können. :scherzkeks:


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 Januar 2008)

*AW: Papua-Neuguinea: Militär hält Dialerpaten für Terroristen*

Mir hätte es gereicht, wenn der Chef der Leute vor dem Gericht in St. Georg hätte erscheinen müssen und nicht quasi straflos nach Mallorca entlassen worden wäre. Ändert nichts an der Richtigkeit Deines Einwurfs... wobei... zumindest der Herr G* soll ja anlässlich der Gumball Kontakt mit der deutschen Polizei gehabt haben. Er hat das unbeschadet überstanden, ganz anders als der unbeteiligte mazedonische Bauer, den einer der Irren während der Gumball mit dem Porsche von der Straße gefegt hatte. Der Mazedonier starb, der Mörder wurde von einem anderen Irren im Auto mitgenommen. Bei solchen Charakteren fällt es einem schwer, sich deutlichere Kommentare zu verkneifen...


----------

